# Jasper County Club Looking for Members



## ScottA (Mar 27, 2011)

The economy has hit our club membership hard and we are looking for several new members. The following should answer some of the common questions. 


1784 acres that border Clybel WMA
Club has leased this land from private owner since 1964. This is not paper company land. 
Pines and hardwoods with several creek bottoms. Pines were thinned about 12 years ago. Loading decks were turned into small food plots. 
Officers are elected by membership every year. Rules changes are voted on by the entire membership. 
Antler restrictions 
Camp with electricity available. No Water. 
Several Camper spots available
Dues are $1000/year + $100 if you connect to electricity; includes spouse, dependents, and grand kids under 16 years old. Dependents are defined by IRS rules. 
Limited to 25 members. 
Limited ATV use during deer season
Sign in/sign out system on map at clubhouse. No "reserved" areas.
For a copy of club rules and answers to any other questions you may have, send me a PM with your email address or call me at 678-342-9191. 

Thanks, 

Scott


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 27, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## wesley258 (Mar 27, 2011)

how many members on the club ?


----------



## ScottA (Mar 28, 2011)

25 members


----------



## ScottA (Mar 28, 2011)

All PM's answered and emailed rules to those who requested.


----------



## ScottA (Mar 28, 2011)

Latest PM's and emails answered.


----------



## ScottA (Mar 29, 2011)

PM's answered


----------



## ScottA (Mar 30, 2011)

Both PMs answered.


----------



## ScottA (Apr 1, 2011)

Last PM answered.


----------



## ScottA (Apr 4, 2011)

Btt


----------



## ScottA (Apr 5, 2011)

Biggdogg, welcome to the club.

PM's from last night answered.


----------



## ScottA (Apr 15, 2011)

PM's answered yesterday


----------



## ScottA (Apr 21, 2011)

Latest PM's answered.


----------



## ScottA (Apr 29, 2011)

Several memberships still available.


----------



## DAVID STEELE (May 3, 2011)

Possibly interested give me a call 678-758-9907


----------



## onfhunter1 (May 3, 2011)

well i guess it did not hit  to hard  with dues at a 1000 dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottA (May 11, 2011)

PM's answered & rules have been emailed to all who requested. Some memberships have been filled and some memberships are still available.


----------



## ScottA (May 17, 2011)

Another membership filled, still more available.


----------



## ScottA (May 24, 2011)

Showed lease this past weekend to potential member and he wrote me a check before he left. Still have several openings.


----------



## ScottA (Jun 10, 2011)

Had a group of 5 back out, so we have 5 memberships available.


----------



## ScottA (Jun 11, 2011)

All PM's answered by email.


----------



## ScottA (Jun 17, 2011)

PM answered


----------



## ronniehstone (Jun 18, 2011)

hey scott this is probably a question that i already know the answer to but do yall do QDM


----------



## ScottA (Jun 25, 2011)

Ronnie,  

Sorry I have been checking and responding top the PM's and phone call but haven't checked this post in a while. Yes we do practice QDM


----------



## ScottA (Jun 27, 2011)

PM answered


----------



## ScottA (Jun 30, 2011)

Btt


----------



## ScottA (Jul 14, 2011)

2 memberships filled this past weekend. We have 3 memberships available.


----------



## ScottA (Jul 22, 2011)

btt


----------



## Kheart (Jul 26, 2011)

Interested in membership.  Mostly bow hunt. Need info.  Thanks.


----------



## ScottA (Jul 28, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## jmh5397 (Aug 6, 2011)

Appreciate you showing the land this weekend, Scott!  Thanks alot.


----------



## ScottA (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard Jason.

Two memberships filled this week, only one left.


----------



## ScottA (Aug 11, 2011)

All available memberships have been filled....finally. 

Thanks to all who expressed an interest in our club. 

Now I can put in time start hanging stands and working on food plots.


----------

